# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  الآن على منتديات الحصن الأردنية Undercover: Operation Wintersun

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Undercover: Operation Wintersun

 
 

*Undercover: Operation Wintersun 
 PC | English | Sproing | 2007 | 630MB 
 Genres: Adventure*


 In 1943, hitler’s Germany is performing scientific research on nuclear fission intending to produce nuclear energy as well as nuclear weaponry. In Undercover: Operation Wintersun players will slip into the role of British scientist Dr. John Russell. Hired by Britain’s Secret Service MI6, you must serve your country, the Crown, and the world by investigating this dangerous mission to prevent the Nazis from building a devastating bomb. Best described as an enthralling point & click adventure set in WWII, Undercover features a powerful spy-thriller theme with suspenseful situations. Although the story is purely fictitious, historical “Second World War” facts remain highly authentic establishing a compelling gameplay experience. 
 * Complex and detailed animations 
 * Intuitive user interface 
 * Highly detailed, realistic graphics 
 * Compelling Mix of facts and fiction 
 * Classic 3rd person point & click interface 


*Minimum System Requirements:* 
 System: Intel Pentium III 1 GHz or *****alent 
 RAM: 256 MB 
 Video Memory: 64 MB 
 Hard Drive Space: 2000 MB 
 



*Download:* 
Sharingmatrix part 1 | Sharingmatrix part 2 | Sharingmatrix part 3 | Sharingmatrix part 4






* Wait For Moreِ*

----------


## جسر الحياة

thnx

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Welcome
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------

